# M-edge e-luminator booklight



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I searched and couldn't find anything current on this.

I know the e-luminator is on backorder.  I've read that the delay is due to a re-design of the light.  Does anyone know what the re-design involves?  Has M-edge said anything on this subject?  I have read some unfavorable reviews about the light (flickers, short battery life, not bright enough, etc.).  I wonder if the re-designed light will address these problems.

Any current info will be appreciated.  I just bought a cover that accomodates the light and I wonder if it's worth wasting time and energy on a light that I might have to return.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am one of the ones that likes the current light.  It works well for me.  I have not had any of the issues, so far, that others have experienced.  
I have not heard any news on what issues they are addressing.  But I do know that there have been some folks on here who let M-edge know about their issues.  
I also know that the original date the light was to be available was the end of March.  Then they changed it to the end of April.  
Hope that helps.
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I am one of the ones that likes the current light. It works well for me. I have not had any of the issues, so far, that others have experienced.
> I have not heard any news on what issues they are addressing. But I do know that there have been some folks on here who let M-edge know about their issues.
> I also know that the original date the light was to be available was the end of March. Then they changed it to the end of April.
> Hope that helps.
> deb


Thanks for sharing your experience, drenee. Yes, I noticed that the light won't be available until the end of April. That's why I question whether they are having trouble with the re-design. Or maybe they just got caught up in the K2 case rush. Hope they solve some of the problems I've heard about. But, then, they are a good company and I'm sure they would stand behind their product if there was a problem.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I too have been wondering about the new light... I've heard good things about Mighty Bright but since I have an M-Edge I guess I will hold out for the redesign.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am hoping that they've read some of the Boards here, and know how much others love their Mighty Brights, and then try to incorporate that into their new design.  Best of both worlds.
deb


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> I am hoping that they've read some of the Boards here, and know how much others love their Mighty Brights, and then try to incorporate that into their new design. Best of both worlds.
> deb


That would be great. I love my Mighty Bright but was wondering about the other light because I just bought a new M-edge for Kindle 2. I use my Mighty Bright with an adapter when I read in bed at night but it would be nice to have a light right there in my cover when out and about in case I run into a low light situation. I don't see well and suffer from a lot of eye strain if I don't have great light to read in.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

DD said:


> I searched and couldn't find anything current on this.
> 
> I know the e-luminator is on backorder. I've read that the delay is due to a re-design of the light. Does anyone know what the re-design involves? Has M-edge said anything on this subject? I have read some unfavorable reviews about the light (flickers, short battery life, not bright enough, etc.). I wonder if the re-designed light will address these problems.
> 
> Any current info will be appreciated. I just bought a cover that accomodates the light and I wonder if it's worth wasting time and energy on a light that I might have to return.


I have the e-luminator light, and love it. I've replaced the little battery in it but it's not big deal......97 cents for the battery.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I also have the "original" one and have had zero problems with it. No flickering, short battery life or anything.  I love that it tucks into the cover and I don't have to keep track of one more thing.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you to all of you for your opinions.  It's nice to know that there are some out there who have not had problems with the light.  Maybe I'll get lucky or M-edge will work out the flaws.  Since I already have the cover to accomodate it, I'd like to try it.  I wonder how firm their late April preorder date is.  They've already changed it from late March.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm hoping they got so caught up in making K2 covers that the light got put on the back burner.  Now that the covers are all designed and on the site, they can concentrate on the light and get it to us ASAP.

Ruby, I completely agree with not having to keep up with one more thing.  I don't recall having to take this many things when my kids were little.  New technology is so wonderful.  LOL.
deb


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Does the e-luminator light have a clip of some kind to attach to an Oberon or other non M-edge cover?


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

no it doesn't. It just has a long bottom to slide into a pocket. The medge site has a pic.
http://buymedge.com/p_eLuminatorKindlepics.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The light is M-edge cover specific, which is what I like about it.
deb


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

drenee said:


> The light is M-edge cover specific, which is what I like about it.


That's why I want one! It would be nice to not have to worry about trying to fit it into my Borsa Bella bag, since it just slips right into the case!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

i have the mighty brite and it works really well


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

drenee said:


> I'm hoping they got so caught up in making K2 covers that the light got put on the back burner. Now that the covers are all designed and on the site, they can concentrate on the light and get it to us ASAP.
> 
> Ruby, I completely agree with not having to keep up with one more thing. I don't recall having to take this many things when my kids were little. New technology is so wonderful. LOL.
> deb


There are so many gadgets for kids these days! Happily, we are done w/sippy cups, snack containers, strollers, etc., but now they have to have their electronics when we travel


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

A week ago I Emailed Medge to inquire about the exact release date and what improvements were made.  They emailed me back stating that they are not sure exactly when the product will be available ( although can pre-order late April).  They went on to say that they cannot comment on the improvements because the light is still in the design stage.  They suggested that I sign up for their Email list and as soon as any info is available they will let me know.  I did sign up and as soon as I receive any further info I will post this on the Boards.

In the meantime I also have a mighty bright light that works well but would like the convenience of a built-in light and am waiting anxiously for the 2nd generation E-illuminator.  I did not buy the 1st generation since I read that too many people were having problems with them.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ghum said:


> A week ago I Emailed Medge to inquire about the exact release date and what improvements were made. They emailed me back stating that they are not sure exactly when the product will be available ( although can pre-order late April). They went on to say that they cannot comment on the improvements because the light is still in the design stage. They suggested that I sign up for their Email list and as soon as any info is available they will let me know. I did sign up and as soon as I receive any further info I will post this on the Boards.
> 
> In the meantime I also have a mighty bright light that works well but would like the convenience of a built-in light and am waiting anxiously for the 2nd generation E-illuminator. I did not buy the 1st generation since I read that too many people were having problems with them.


Thanks for keeping us informed. I also love my MightyBright but would like to have the convenience of a light right there in my case in a pinch.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

ghum said:


> A week ago I Emailed Medge to inquire about the exact release date and what improvements were made. They emailed me back stating that they are not sure exactly when the product will be available ( although can pre-order late April). They went on to say that they cannot comment on the improvements because the light is still in the design stage. They suggested that I sign up for their Email list and as soon as any info is available they will let me know. I did sign up and as soon as I receive any further info I will post this on the Boards.
> 
> In the meantime I also have a mighty bright light that works well but would like the convenience of a built-in light and am waiting anxiously for the 2nd generation E-illuminator. I did not buy the 1st generation since I read that too many people were having problems with them.


Cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I too have the Mighty Brite light and like it but I think I try the M-Edge when it comes out.  I also like that it can be stored in the case.  I'm hoping they use a AAA battery to make it more economical..
jp


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I just received an e-mail from m-edge. The new booklight will be available for pre-order on May 26th. It also said that because of my patience that I would be receiving another e-mail later that would offer a discount.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I received the email also.  I was excited to hear that they will now be using a single AAA battery (YIPEE!).I will be watching for my discount code and will pre-order on May 26.
Below is the actual email, minus the pictures:

E-LUMINATOR UPDATE!

Dear M-Edge Customer,

We know many of you are excited to hear about our new 2nd generation e-Luminator. Well, get excited -- it's almost here!!

We've worked hard to make this product even better than our first e-Luminator. Based on your comments and suggestions, we have redesigned the 2nd generation e-Luminator to include the following features:  

* "Super bright" LED light that operates at two brightness settings
* Optical grade lens provides smooth lighting
* Rotating support arm allows users to position the light from the side or top 
  (see picture below)
* Compatible with M-Edge Prodigy, Executive and Platform Jackets for Kindle 2 
  (as well as some new surprise Kindle 2 products coming soon!)
* Also, compatible with our Kindle 1 Executive jackets
* Requires only one AAA battery which provides more than 20 hours of use

e-LUMINATOR DISCOUNT FOR YOU!


The e-Luminator will be available for pre-order on May 26. As a thank you for our customers' patience with the release of this new light, we will be offering a special limited time promotional discount code for your M-Edge e-Luminator 2 purchase.  Please keep an eye on your e-mail inbox for this upcoming eNewsletter with discount code!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Cindergayle said:


> I just received an e-mail from m-edge. The new booklight will be available for pre-order on May 26th. It also said that because of my patience that I would be receiving another e-mail later that would offer a discount.


Yes, I got the email too. It also says they would probably ship in mid-June. I wonder what the hold-up has been that made them push back the release date so many times.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm definitely interested in this lite now that it uses a standard AAA battery.  thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

20 hours is pretty good, you could nearly read war & peace before the changing the battery.


----------



## KBeck822 (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
My name is Kirsten Beck and I work for M-Edge Accessories.

We know many of you are excited to hear about our new 2nd generation e-Luminator. Well, get excited -- it's almost here!!

We've worked hard (and thus it has taken a little bit longer than expected) to make this product even better than our first e-Luminator. Based on your comments and suggestions, we have redesigned the 2nd generation e-Luminator to include the following features:

* "Super bright" LED light that operates at two brightness settings
* Optical grade lens provides smooth lighting
* Rotating support arm allows users to position the light from the side or top
(see picture below)
* Compatible with M-Edge Prodigy, Executive and Platform Jackets for Kindle 2
(as well as some new surprise Kindle 2 products coming soon!)
* Also, compatible with our Kindle 1 Executive jackets
* Requires only one AAA battery which provides more than 20 hours of use

e-LUMINATOR DISCOUNT FOR YOU!

The e-Luminator will be available for pre-order on May 26. As a thank you for our customers' patience with the release of this new light, we will be offering a special limited time promotional discount code for your M-Edge e-Luminator 2 purchase. If you would like to receive the promotional code, please sign up for our eNewletter: Click on the following link and enter your e-mail address in the box provided to register for the M-Edge monthly e-mail newsletter. http://www.buymedge.com/p_contact.html. Keep an eye out for this upcoming eNewsletter with discount code!

Please feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or suggestions. Our goal is to create superior products and in order to do that we need input from you. We want to hear from you! Email: [email protected]


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Woo Hoo!  I signed up for the email and hoped I would get the discount code.


----------

